# Affordable LED lighting question



## Max_TO (Jun 27, 2017)

I am looking to upgrade my T5 to an LED setup and have been overwhelmed with all the choices out there, not to mention the price of some of the units.

I was doing some searching on Amazon and found these lights and was hoping to get some opinions.

My tank is 125 Gallons and roughly 6'x2'x2'

VIPARSPECTRA Timer Control 165W LED Aquarium Light Dimmable Full Spectrum for Coral R... https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00UMXAR5S/..._w7RuzbBFN5PP9


----------



## Max_TO (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry forgot to mention, my tank is a reef tank


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Not sure about the ones you posted but I am having great luck with https://sbreeflights.com/3-sbox-reef-lights and http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MarsAqua-165...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 .


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Darkangel nailed it right there with your best 2 options.

Me personally I would spend a bit extra and use 3 of these for a 6 foot tank. The Sb lights have the best spectrum out of the black box leds IMO.

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-reef-lights/9-sbox-extreme-16-wifi.html

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

